# SSD full, but it's not?!



## Jarman (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, my 120gb ssd is reporting that is has 5mb of free space, but when i highlight everything on the disk and check properties there is only actually 40gb of space used!

I am pretty sure this has just happened, like the drive has instantly filled somehow, but i've no idea how :/

Any ideas what it could be??

cheers


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 13, 2012)

Jarman said:


> Hi, my 120gb ssd is reporting that is has 5mb of free space, but when i highlight everything on the disk and check properties there is only actually 40gb of space used!
> 
> I am pretty sure this has just happened, like the drive has instantly filled somehow, but i've no idea how :/
> 
> ...



u have "show hidden files enabled" ?


----------



## Jarman (Jan 13, 2012)

yer, got show hidden files and folders - shows 41.2gb of files :/


----------



## Jarman (Jan 13, 2012)

just ran chkdsk on windows startup - that found nothing wrong


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 13, 2012)

Jarman said:


> just ran chkdsk on windows startup - that found nothing wrong



is it a system drive ? if not might a format could help


----------



## Jarman (Jan 13, 2012)

yer, it's the boot drive...i can't imagine it's the pagefile??  Maybe it's protesting against SOPA


----------



## AsRock (Jan 13, 2012)

Some restore points  there ?.  And when you right click the drive and select properties what size it say the drive is there ?.


----------



## Jarman (Jan 13, 2012)

There's one system restore point, but I can't use it because windows says the drive does not have enough space to carry out a system restore.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 13, 2012)

Turn off indexing on your C:, turn off system restore if you don't use it. Turn off hibernation and get rid of hiberfil if you don't use it and clean system files, see how you get on. 

How to get rid of hiberfil.sys as turning off hibernation doesnt: 

Open CMD as Administrator> type: powercfg –h off


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 13, 2012)

Is it an Intel SSD?

EDIT: Hmm, the 320 bug makes it 8MB, and erases itself, so maybe it isn't applicable here.


----------



## Jarman (Jan 13, 2012)

pc already had hibernation off.  Tried putting that into cmd prompt as you said, told me i had an invalid parameter.

Might just have to format and hope for the best, ssd is an ocz agility 3 btw


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2012)

i saw something once eating one of my drives, was something about shadow volume copies. try googling how to clear/delete those.


----------



## Jarman (Jan 13, 2012)

just checked and that is disabled.  I ran a tool from guru3d months ago when I first got my ssd that configured windows with the optimal settings for an ssd.  So i think all stuff like that has been turned off.  This is really annoying, i don't really want to format.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2012)

Jarman said:


> just checked and that is disabled.  I ran a tool from guru3d months ago when I first got my ssd that configured windows with the optimal settings for an ssd.  So i think all stuff like that has been turned off.  This is really annoying, i don't really want to format.



its entirely possible its that tool thats screwed it up.

try enabling hidden system files/folders, and not just regular hidden files. it has to be visible somewhere.


----------



## bbmarley (Jan 13, 2012)

is there a load of stuff in recycle bin ?


----------



## Jarman (Jan 13, 2012)

maybe it did, but i'm sure this has just kind of magically happened - I haven't noticed the space available going down slowly over months.

Recycle bin is empty, running ccleaner now (it's going very slowly), great app, but I don't think it can help in this situation, I think the filesystem is damaged somehow.  Got show all hidden files/folders on - still only 41gb of files.

ccleaner is taking forever to run for some reason, c:\windows\temp folder seems to be full of garbage, but i've never ran it on this pc before.


----------



## Jarman (Jan 13, 2012)

problem solved (for now at least!)






60GB of temp files??! wtf!  And why would they not show up on a normal scan when show hidden files and folders is definitely enabled?? :S

CCleaner is the best free app you can get, everyone should own a copy


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2012)

did you miss this one? i mentioned it before


----------



## Jarman (Jan 13, 2012)

no, must admit i missed that, but why would the system hoard so much junk to the point where it can't cope anymore?!

Maybe it does have something to do with that patch i installed a few months ago


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2012)

Jarman said:


> no, must admit i missed that, but why would the system hoard so much junk to the point where it can't cope anymore?!
> 
> Maybe it does have something to do with that patch i installed a few months ago



it could well be that patch, or another program thats caused this.


 i always suggest avoiding modding the OS, as problems always crop up - i recall in the early vista days, people ALWAYS reccomended following some service tweaks for 'gamers' - the early revision disabled wifi permanently, and even after it was 'perfected' it suggested disabling some services 'no gamer would ever need'.

then halo 2 came out for PC, and needed one. cue thousands of angry gamers that couldnt get their game to launch and blamed it on the game.


your case might be similar - it was 'tested' and all was fine, but maybe they never tested it over such a long period. or maybe its something else entirely, who knows.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 13, 2012)

Jarman said:


> problem solved (for now at least!)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ktHvh.jpg
> 
> ...



Yeah i was about to say try running disk cleanup from right clicking the drive and selecting properties


----------



## Jarman (Jan 13, 2012)

i did run disk cleanup, cleaned up 5mb of files lol


----------

